# How do you use Soilmaster?



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

for now I have a 33 gal with inert sand, kind of happy with the plant.
So-So:neutral: 

Soon I’m putting together a big tank and I want to try a fertile soil.

I find an unlimited source of Soilmaster in Canada (Quebec) and think to use it.

This is the setup I want to do... Need advice & comments.

Bottom layer: a thin layer of shagnum moss + a little bit of peat pellets (coming from my filter).
Thin enough to see the bottom glass.
— This is to have some organic material to kickstart the bacterial process.
— I think to add some Laterite and some crush marble in small quantity to.

Middle layer: (1.5 to 2 inches) A mix of Top soil, red art clay, laterite with a small amount of sphagnum/peat/crush marble. Inert sand medium size to prevent compression. Maybe replace de sand with vermiculite??

Top layer: 2 to 3 inches of Soilmaster

Succes or disaster????


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't see the advantage of a layered substrate, but it is easy to see the disadvantages. Once you put that in the tank you are forever fighting to keep the lower layers where they belong. Pull out a plant and up comes part of it. Put in a digging fish and up comes some more of it. Get too enthusiastic with substrate cleaning and up comes some more. Poke a stem plant too far in and still more shows up. I use SM as a stand alone, one layer substrate, with only a dusting of ground peat under it. Works good enough for me.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> I don't see the advantage of a layered substrate, but it is easy to see the disadvantages. Once you put that in the tank you are forever fighting to keep the lower layers where they belong. Pull out a plant and up comes part of it. Put in a digging fish and up comes some more of it. Get too enthusiastic with substrate cleaning and up comes some more. Poke a stem plant too far in and still more shows up. I use SM as a stand alone, one layer substrate, with only a dusting of ground peat under it. Works good enough for me.


I agree with hoppy, layered substrates are a PITA. I tried sand over laterite once and will never do that again. Go with 100% soilmaster and a light dusting of peat.


----------

